# surviving the winter of my isolated mind advice



## The Hiker (Dec 6, 2018)

I've got 1 month and 28 and a half days exactly until I can roll out of this fuckin old ass town, not a long time but goddamn it feels like it, my mom never shuts up about whatever new wingnut thing she's thinkin about, the only reason I have any friends is cause my brother brings his friends over and I hang with them; I chased most of my other friends away cause I'm not straight laced enough for them and cause I'm so focused on my own bullshit , does anyone have ANY advice on how to get through/cope/deal with/distract myself from the next 2 months?


----------



## AAAutin (Dec 6, 2018)

I'd just do all the shit that won't be as accessible to you on the road: playing vidja games, cooking in a proper kitchen, taking as many goddamn showers as possible, etc.

Or you can use the time to learn that which will benefit you on the road: survival skills, how to play an instrument, the best way to divvy up dumpster scores with raccoons, etc.

Or, y'know, just post a lot.


----------



## Vance Lee (Dec 6, 2018)

I will add, throw open your tent in the back yard and live in it for a minute in the cold so you can see what that is going to be like - make any repairs changes to gear - stuff like that.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 6, 2018)

I generally have my own projects (usually related to StP) that I work on when I'm not on the road. Keeps me busy/sane most of the time. 

If you want, we can kill some time brainstorming ideas for dumpsters and hobos


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh boy howdy do I know this one well.

Let's see, shit I've been doing:
Became moderator of the Discord chatroom 
Became moderator of this website
Started cross-stitching
Started embroidery
Started going for jogs at night
Started crocheting again
Created a whole town in my brain with the lottery winnings I did not win 
Started listening to all the crazy ass fucking shit my friends listen to
Day dreamed myself a whole new life and a dozen and a half ways to die
Kayaked until it got too fucking cold
Volunteered at an animal shelter
Started reading
Oh, did I mention getting stoned and colouring yet? That's fabulous. A+ 
Creating Networks over places like Dirty Kids Couchsurfing Coalition, DIY Folk Punk, StP, r/vagabond and the like so that when you're on the road you have a better idea of who's where

Just because you are stuck in one place and it's not ideal does not mean you can't learn and work on yourself. Being in one place and being still is the best time to learn instruments and other survival skills


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 6, 2018)

it'd probably be good to do some temp work and stack some cash


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Dec 6, 2018)

work on becoming happy with yourself. When you travel, you will spend alot of time alone. So be someone you like to be around.


----------



## autumn (Dec 7, 2018)

We've all been there. Maybe try not to focus so much on distracting yourself and more on things that are important to you. You play the guitar, quite well at that, so I'm sure that can be a good time sink.

If you're not great at sewing, you can get some practice in with your vest.

Now might also be a good time to seriously reflect on what you want to get out of traveling, where you want to go, and how you want to get there - if you haven't already.

Maybe take some time to appreciate the good things that are around you right now, because you don't know where life is going to take you. I left my hometown 7 years ago and I haven't been back since. 

The stp discord is also a great time killer, esp if you're in a small town with nothing going on. Haven't seen you on there yet.

Good luck.


----------



## Mj23 (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm kind of similar, actually. Extreme introvert here and I don't keep in touch with new friends after I move on because none of them really "click" for me enough to want to on a regular basis. 
And because the level of intimacy most people need has always been uncomfortable/overwhelming for me. So I spend most of my time alone out of what I would summarize as laziness, predominately. 

I meditate. a lot. Read a lot also and work on my blog when there's warmth enough to think coherently. 

You have to be able to let yourself sink endlessly into the quiet of solitude, past fear and past doubt and past the blanket of harsh and unforgiving sadness that wraps you in it's folds for some time too. Beyond that is clarity. It takes acclimation, but it's totally worth it. You don't necessarily have to 'do' anything to work on yourself and make positive changes. I like to take regular breaks from the internet also. To rip my head back out of the screen. It's more a gradual absorption into the disorienting, chaotic, shallow world of media and hype than anything else for me. I stopped synchronizing my daily life and my thoughts and feelings with social media years ago so it's become a lot easier to get away from every time. 

My solace has always been art and literature mainly. But everybody is different.


Set goals. Take breaks. Put your head in new places. Variety keeps things interesting.


----------



## visionquest3311 (Dec 8, 2018)

Try om meditation. You can find it on youtube.


Read some books:


100 Years of Solitude (there is no solitude in this)


Monkey Hunting (love this book)


The Tibetan Book of Life and Death
(Ancient book)


Try talking to your mom more. Get to know her past before she was "mom". I usually find that interesting though my is a bit of a snore.

Do some cooking. Try a korma those are yummy, somewhat exotic and easy to prepare. Branch out man..

Go outside, take a deep breath and yell Fuck yes! I love you trees (or earth, train tracks, whatever that gives you a chubby for sec)


----------

